

Bitcoin Is Collapsing - applecore
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2015-01-14/bitcoin-has-been-getting-obliterated

======
kolev
The reason (in my view) is, that nobody, but speculators and certain breed of
VCs care about it. As with any bubble, without a steady inflow of fools, you
can't keep it stable. It just fell into the wrong hands and went totally
against its original promises.

~~~
Terr_
> that nobody, but speculators and certain breed of VCs

And people using it for illicit or otherwise unique sorts of transactions.
They might not be treating it as an investment-vehicle, but big swings will
still affect their operations.

~~~
kolev
Yes, true... until they get caught. :) And how can this thing be used for
anything else when its price jumps up and down 10-15%?!

